# Military Health Care Specialist Soldiers Manual and Trainers Guide



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

file:///C:/Users/racinecw/Downloads/91w%20study%20guide.pdf

All Combat medics had to be reclassified by 2009 and this was the Army's guide for them actually performing their job skills.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Combat medic is a very good program. A better study for most would be the combat life saver .


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> The Combat medic is a very good program. A better study for most would be the combat life saver .


Your right but I've lost the web page for that training guides. Went thru it with the DC Guard in 07/08 and I got to be the test subject for doing the IV insert as I had huge veins that you couldn't miss


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Your right but I've lost the web page for that training guides. Went thru it with the DC Guard in 07/08 and I got to be the test subject for doing the IV insert as I had huge veins that you couldn't miss


Hate that when I don't look hard enough Combat Life saver self study guide: http://www.me.ngb.army.mil/units/rti/resources/IS0871_Edition_C_ALMS.pdf


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> file:///C:/Users/racinecw/Downloads/91w%20study%20guide.pdf
> 
> All Combat medics had to be reclassified by 2009 and this was the Army's guide for them actually performing their job skills.


Did you really try to link to a file on your local hard drive?
That's cute.
Bless your heart.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

www.drum.army.mil/.../91w study guide.pdf

Sorry about that lets try this as when I clicked on it to open up the site it automatically opened the file and downloaded it


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Did you really try to link to a file on your local hard drive?
> That's cute.
> Bless your heart.


OOOPs.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Did you really try to link to a file on your local hard drive?
> That's cute.
> Bless your heart.


Your use of "bless your heart" in this context is a veiled way of saying, "dumbass." This dumbass will now clean up useless items from his hard drive.

Windex will clean it, right? :?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Combat medics are to few and far between when needed. Often they are not any where near where you need them. The Combat life save program was started to train more soldiers at a level that would allow soldiers to be stabilized long enough to get them more advance care. 
It works. I was always watching for last minutes seats that were unfilled, and had a list of soldiers to send on short notice to the training.
Lot of good stuff in Army manuals , it never hurts to down load ones that you may find useful.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Combat medics are to few and far between when needed. Often they are not any where near where you need them. The Combat life save program was started to train more soldiers at a level that would allow soldiers to be stabilized long enough to get them more advance care.
> It works. I was always watching for last minutes seats that were unfilled, and had a list of soldiers to send on short notice to the training.
> Lot of good stuff in Army manuals , it never hurts to down load ones that you may find useful.


....and store them for reference on an iPad, ready for your BOB!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> Your use of "bless your heart" in this context is a veiled way of saying, "dumbass." This dumbass will now clean up useless items from his hard drive.
> 
> Windex will clean it, right? :?


That is Sir Dumbass! Thank you


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> That is Sir Dumbass! Thank you


You, or me?

I wipe my hard drive once a week. I use the those little wipes made for glasses. They seem to do well.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> You, or me?
> 
> I wipe my hard drive once a week. I use the those little wipes made for glasses. They seem to do well.


C'est Moi!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> You, or me?
> 
> I wipe my hard drive once a week. I use the those little wipes made for glasses. They seem to do well.


 So you have been hanging out with Hilary , not a good one to take hard drive care from.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Your use of "bless your heart" in this context is a veiled way of saying, "dumbass." This dumbass will now clean up useless items from his hard drive.
> 
> Windex will clean it, right? :?


You caught me, I'm from the south.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have hard copies of all the Army manuals for combat medics and health care specialist ,, my daughter got then for me ,, It pays to have someone station at Ft . Bragg and that has friends that can get her things . I have other Army manuals to on hand . " lucky me " .


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

http://www.nh-tems.com/documents/Manuals/SOF_Medical_Handbook.pdf

let's try this one more time


----------



## Chew (Mar 9, 2014)

Does anyone else have an easy way for me to get the liquid paper off of my wife's monitor?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Chew said:


> Does anyone else have an easy way for me to get the liquid paper off of my wife's monitor?


Try a ball peen hammer. Will definitely show her how you feel


----------



## WolfBrother (Mar 15, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Your right but I've lost the web page for that training guides. Went thru it with the DC Guard in 07/08 and I got to be the test subject for doing the IV insert as I had huge veins that you couldn't miss


I was "that guy" - as in the instructor went and got the other instructors and said "That guy is a hard stick". I had fairly muscular arms with the veins down deep.


----------

